# Previous Laguna Seca record holder on Model S



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: https://www.mountainpassperformance.com/mpp-model-3-vs-model-s-plaid-at-laguna-seca-data-comparison/

_As everyone that follows Tesla knows, Elon just announced a new "Plaid" version of the Model S to tackle the Nurburgring. That same car also went to have a go at Laguna Seca, and they beat our record by 1 second.

We were curious to find out just how much power this Model S likely has, and without having access to the data from the car itself it's a little bit difficult to do that.

But, using MoTeC's i2 data analysis tools and a couple of hours, I manually plotted the speed at various parts on the track estimating the position from the video of both our run and the Tesla lap. It was possible to get the synchronization within a few meters - but beyond that it became difficult due to the different camera perspectives and driving lines.
. . . _​
Hummmmm, the plot thickens.

Bob Wilson


----------

